# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  3 ماهه

## Saahel

سلام
 واسه زیر 30 هزار منطقه دو تجربی توی مدت باقی مانده باید چه مباحثی خونده شه؟ این رتبه تو این مدت غیر معقوله؟ 
سطح الانم تقریبا صفره

----------


## maria_sbz

> سلام
>  واسه زیر 30 هزار منطقه دو تجربی توی مدت باقی مانده باید چه مباحثی خونده شه؟ این رتبه تو این مدت غیر معقوله؟ 
> سطح الانم تقریبا صفره


نظام قدیم یا جدید؟
اگر قدیم هستین سوالای کنکورای سال قبل رو بزنین
نکاتش رو در بیارین 
همون قسمتها رو بخونین دقیق
واسه نظام جدید حرفی ندارم! :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Saahel

> نظام قدیم یا جدید؟


نظام جدید

----------


## zansia

اصلا غیر کعقول نیست
تو این مدت بخونی زیر ده هزا رو راحت میاری
من خودم زیستم پارسال اول مهر تو ازمون های ساده 13 درصد بود از اواسط اسفند شروع کردم به خوندن تا اخر فروردین
دیگه نخوندم تا دو هفته به کنکور
زیست کنکور رو 63 زدم (غیر از اون ماه هایی که گفتم دوازدهم رو برای پرسش کلاسی میخوندم ولی دهم و یازدهم رو توی سال خودشون هم نخوندم. حتی امتحان ترم هم در حد 15 به بالا میخوندم)

تو این زمان زیر ده هزارو راحت میارین


تو زیست نمیدونم چی بهتره برای خوندن

ولی تو ریاضی
مشتق و کاربرد مشتق - حد و پیوستگی - شمارش و احتمال - مثلثات
رو بخونی بیشتر از پنجاه درصد بودجه ریاضی کنکور تجربیه

فیزیک دوازهم 13 تا سوال هست که حدود 40 درصد میشه
اگر فیزیک یازدهم رو هم بتونین بخونین که عالی (چون فیزیک یازدهم راحت هست سریع میتونین جمعش کنین) اونم 9 تا سوال داره که یازدهم و دوازدهم با هم میشن حدود هفتاد درصد

ادبیات ایده ای ندارم ولی میتونین کنکور 98 رو دان کنین ببینین چه مباحثی اومده بوده بیشتر وانارو بخونین
کلا عمومی نظری ندارم
شیمی هم نگاه کردم بودجش بین سه سال پخش بودش و اینجور نیست که بگیم مثلا 12ام مهم تره تقریبا یکسان بود بودجه هاشون
ولی بنظرم شیمی الی رو حذف نکنین بهتره

----------


## Saahel

> اصلا غیر کعقول نیست
> تو این مدت بخونی زیر ده هزا رو راحت میاری
> من خودم زیستم پارسال اول مهر تو ازمون های ساده 13 درصد بود از اواسط اسفند شروع کردم به خوندن تا اخر فروردین
> دیگه نخوندم تا دو هفته به کنکور
> زیست کنکور رو 63 زدم (غیر از اون ماه هایی که گفتم دوازدهم رو برای پرسش کلاسی میخوندم ولی دهم و یازدهم رو توی سال خودشون هم نخوندم. حتی امتحان ترم هم در حد 15 به بالا میخوندم)
> 
> تو این زمان زیر ده هزارو راحت میارین
> 
> 
> ...


ممنون

----------


## Saahel

زیست و شیمی چیزی بلد نیستم ولی فیزیک و ریاضی یه چیزایی خوندم صفر نیستم
واسه عربی فقط ترجمه کافیه؟؟

----------


## Khali

> زیست و شیمی چیزی بلد نیستم ولی فیزیک و ریاضی یه چیزایی خوندم صفر نیستم
> واسه عربی فقط ترجمه کافیه؟؟


به سایت افشار سر بزن

----------


## Saahel

رفتم چیزی دستگیرم نشد بیشتر برای نیمسال دوم و رتبه اوردن بود

شیمی و زیستو نمیدونم باید چ مبحثایی رو بخونم و چند بزنم

----------


## Saahel

کسی نمیتونه راهنمایی کنه

----------


## Ham1

کسی بوده تا حالا تو این مدت رتبه بیاره؟

----------


## Saahel

> کنکور های سالای قبل رو تحلیل کن


نخونده مگه میشه تست زد بررسی کرد؟  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Saahel

> کسی بوده تا حالا تو این مدت رتبه بیاره؟


الله اعلم

----------


## Dayi javad

*هووووووف*

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام
>  واسه زیر 30 هزار منطقه دو تجربی توی مدت باقی مانده باید چه مباحثی خونده شه؟ این رتبه تو این مدت غیر معقوله؟ 
> سطح الانم تقریبا صفره


من فقط تو شیمی تخصص دارم 
شیمی فقط مسائل درصد خلوص و بازده درصدی که تو سال یازدهم هست بعلاوه مسائل اسید باز فصل۱ ۱۲ام رو حذف کن. 
بقیه ش دیگ آسونه. مسائل سینتیک و تعادل رو هم میشه از پسشون براومد برا همین نگفتم کل استوکیومتری چون مبانی استوکیومتری و استوکیومتری واکنش و محلول به دردت میخوره . 
۱۲ و ۱۱ ام خیلی نمره بیارن
۱۰ ام خیلی آسونه.

----------

